

Apple's HTML5 'standards' hype debunked - cpg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/04/apple_html5_showcase_hype/

======
psyklic
The video introducing Dreamweaver's new "HTML5 Pack" extension ironically only
showcases its CSS3 capabilities:

[http://tv.adobe.com/watch/adc-presents/introducing-the-
dream...](http://tv.adobe.com/watch/adc-presents/introducing-the-dreamweaver-
cs5-html5-pack/)

According to Wikipedia, the colloquial use of "HTML5" actually means "HTML5 +
CSS3".

------
cpg
Do you know how accurate this article is, technically and otherwise?

I wonder how much of this article is actually just bashing or has merit as
Apple trying to push something "open" with clear self-interest thinly veiled?

~~~
ROFISH
I don't see how Apple could get more "open" than what they're doing with
Webkit and their HTML5 implementation. Let's take an example: CSS Animation.
They have:

* Made an official spec for a CSS3 addition, labeled CSS Animation.

* Submitted the spec to be included in the overall HTML5/CSS3 document.

* Wrote a reference renderer in Webkit that properly uses a vendor tag for non-standard CSS elements (as per the CSS spec).

* Open-sourced it in Webkit.

I don't know how more "open" you can get with Apple's HTML5. Somebody has to
_create_ the bleeding edge in order to get there. How do you think CSS3
supports the features that it does now like border-radius or RGBA? Somebody
made it and submitted it.

Just because Apple forces you download Safari for (presently) Safari only
demos doesn't mean it's any less open. I know that Firefox is slowing working
towards adding all the cool features. For example, the 3.7 alpha supports CSS
transitions (the precursor to animations).

~~~
bradhe
> Somebody has to create the bleeding edge in order to get there.

That's not how the rules of Internet Land work, friend.

------
ellyagg
Things we know:

* The term html5 has been used loosely to describe the next generation of emerging browser standards for a long time. After this tempest in a teapot, it will continue to be so. Until someone comes up with something better, this is well and good.

* Safari uses vendor prefixes for its introduction of emerging standards, just like, e.g., Firefox. This is good software engineering practice since it allows developers to start testing and using new standards, but won't conflict with finalized standards.

* Apple created a page showing how they are on the forefront of implementing some of these emerging standards. Note that since it was a page about their own browser's implementation of emerging standards, they required the use of their browser for the demos. Random people on the Internet don't get to redefine the purpose of Apple's web page and then wax righteously indignant. If you want to see examples of Apple creating pages that work in all the major browsers, please visit ANY OTHER PAGE ON APPLE'S SITE.

------
pedrokost
The demos created by Apple should look like the demos Microsoft is creating
for IE9 Previews' capabilities. At least these much better. See (in any HTML5
capable browser): <http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/>

